# Stay safe Azza



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2013)

... N Happy Australia Day



.... Numbnuts


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2013)

the rain has not stopped where i am, and we are inland to the low pressure system from the cyclone, the bistro blinds i put up 12 months ago on the patio are all fucked, gate and fence is fucked, and to top it off we lost the cricket. Had to laugh today, bloke out running in the rain, no shirt, but had his arm band iPod thingy...


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## justhav2p (Jan 26, 2013)

Has Azza always had this dead stare look?


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Has Azza always had this dead stare look?



Seems like it. Its the trademark of an empty mind.


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2013)

......................Nice Heels & like the Panties as well....................


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> the rain has not stopped where i am, and we are inland to the low pressure system from the cyclone, the *bistro blinds* i put up 12 months ago on the patio are all fucked, *gate and fence is fucked*, and to top it off we lost the *cricket*. Had to laugh today, *bloke out running in the rain*, no shirt, but had his *arm band iPod thingy*...















































^^^^ Visual representation of Azza's life


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 26, 2013)

This shit is hysterical!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ My favorite


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2013)

you are all dead to me, in these hard times you can be so mean.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^hard times for azza=good times for us


----------



## longworthb (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn man that sucks. I know what it's like to get drilled by a storm. I got hit pretty hard by both hurricanes isrene and sandy in jersey


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 28, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Has Azza always had this dead stare look?



Only since his mother tried to smother him in his crib.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^ This was not even photoshopped


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2013)

o


.
Now that is what I call a 'POWER COUPLE'........ I think I saw their 'Sex Video' .....


----------



## Coop817 (Jan 28, 2013)

Azza - I hope you die...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^^ Srsly tho her body is nasty.. Tom's lookin kinda good tho.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think sil photoshopped azza's arm's on her also.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^^ Do Azza in _The Matrix_ now


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^^^ Do Azza in _The Matrix_ now



dont encourage him..


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jan 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you are all dead to me, in these hard times you can be so mean.



glad to see that you're just as much as a fuck-wit over here.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2013)

apietrosanti86 said:


> glad to see that you're just as much as a fuck-wit over here.



i dont try to be, but youse cunts dont have much of a sense of humour, all to jerked and tanned and jacked up on tren and craving tranny penis for the likes of the folks who live in the real world, i am glad to see you here, just another worthless cretin i can own lol


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jan 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i dont try to be, but youse cunts dont have much of a sense of humour, all to jerked and tanned and jacked up on tren and craving tranny penis for the likes of the folks who live in the real world, i am glad to see you here, just another worthless cretin *i can own* lol



the day i see that is the day i blow my face off with a sawed-off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

apietrosanti86 said:


> the day i see that is the day i blow my face off with a sawed-off.



Your face is safe, Azza can't own a cripple


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2013)

and i crippled him, rooted him so hard i broke his spine.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2016)

had to bump this shit


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2016)

Man !!!   do I miss Sil's photo shop skills, that shit was funny.... GOD DAM !!!!!    ..


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 17, 2016)

i miss sil


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2016)

[SIL] said:


> i miss sil




.... you back Sil , or just playing ????     ...


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2016)

i bumped his masterpieces...now the legend has returned


----------

